# popler logs



## Dean Miller (Jan 29, 2009)

Daren,
I have a dozen popler logs. Milled a couple already but need to put the rest off for awhile. Whats the wood going to look like if I don't get it done before winter. Just lying out in the hot sun now. Dean


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I would say expect discoloration at the very least, or they could just rot and be either worthless...or spalt and have some added value. I personally would mill them asap. If you can't and they "go bad" I reckon you will have to get fresh ones to mill when you are ready again.


----------



## Dean Miller (Jan 29, 2009)

Daren said:


> I would say expect discoloration at the very least, or they could just rot and be either worthless...or spalt and have some added value. I personally would mill them asap. If you can't and they "go bad" I reckon you will have to get fresh ones to mill when you are ready again.


They were free so no big deal either way, splat with added value or firewood. Going to make some rails for rasied beds out of some. Thanks Daren. Dean


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

At least get 'em off the ground and in the shade. If you're wanting to spalt them leave them on the ground and throw a bunch of leaves over them, but get them shaded. 

No matter what route you go, spalt (on the ground) or no spalt (on bolsters) get them in the shade.


----------



## carlis stephens (Sep 5, 2008)

Have not seen poplar do much spalting, just stain and rot.


----------

